
Invasive species could increase the risk of disease for humans - DanBC
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2017/10/07/climate/everglades-pythons-mosquitoes.html?src=twr&smid=tw-nytimes&smtyp=cur
======
abraae
In this article opossums have been all but wiped out by snakes.

In my country we are overrun by possums (I guess they are close relatives of
opossums), originally introduced for their fur, but now eating everything
green in sight.

------
pvaldes
Is remarcable the over-cautious use of the word 'could' here.

There are tens of examples, from Achatina fulica to Aedes albopictus.
Biologists study this since hundreds of years (and nobody listens).

------
lokerfoi
Is it so hard to just put microchips that identify the owner into these
animals?

Just imagine how easy it would be to punish the citizens releasing animals
into the wilderness if micro-chipping was mandatory. No need to ban imports,
nothing.

~~~
pvaldes
Micro chips can be removed, and some people just don't care the small
probability to face a fine (that will not cover the 0,00001% of the economical
damage caused in any case)

